# Боль в грудном и шейном отделе со спины и спереди



## Ната79 (26 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте.Я хочу рассказать свою историю,которая началась 2.7 года назад. У меня начались опоясывающие боли грудного отдела. Сдавала разные анализы, делала узи брюшной поласти несколько раз.Наконец,через 2 месяца мне поставили диагноз(камни в желчном).Я согласилась на операцию, где врачи утверждали, что мои боли связаны с камнями, и что когда камней не станет боли пройдут. Операция прошла удачно. Послеоперацинный период прошел без осложнений.Мне дали рекамендации по образу жизни и по питанию, через 10дней выписали домой.На строгой диете я сидела 7 месяцев, но спустя месяц эти боли стали постепенно возвращатся.Сначала это были еле заметные боли ниже лопаток, потом они начали усиливаться,отдавать то влевое то вправое подреберье,были и опоясывающие боли, и какие то колики по грудному отделу спереди.Очень часто болело между грудью, чуть ниже.Очень часто мучает изжога, диарея, наблюдаю временами обесцвечивание кала.Сдавала много анализов,результат которых в норме. Делала узи брюшной поласти, кардиограмму, узи сердца,рентген желудка с контрастом,мрт. Ставят диагноз:ГЭРБ,остеохондроз,спондилоартроз,нашли грыжу пищевода(но врачи утверждают что боли не от нее)гипатоз печени. Лечусь уже 2.5 года, но результата нет, боли ежедневные. Помогите


----------



## La murr (27 Мар 2019)

@Ната79, plhfdcndeqnt!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ната79 (27 Мар 2019)

Спасибо большое.


----------



## Ната79 (27 Мар 2019)

Подскажите пожалуйста как дать ссылку на свою тему


----------



## La murr (27 Мар 2019)

@Ната79, ссылка находится вверху, в адресной строке браузера.
В Вашем случае это https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/29709/


----------



## Ната79 (27 Мар 2019)

Большое спасибо.

Не могу загрузить файлы с мрт, что я делаю не так. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2019)

Походе на сочетанную патологию - жкт и рёбра.
По рёбрам - почитайте синдром Титца.


----------



## Ната79 (27 Мар 2019)

Спасибо большое.

Доктор, я прочла про синдром Титца. Что мне теперь делать, к какому доктору идти, какие анализы сдать, на что обращать внимание. Как избавится от боли.

Я делала несколько дней назад мрт, было бы на нем что то видно про синдром.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2019)

К доктору, который пропальпирует это место, назначит ультразвук и сделает диагностическую блокаду.

Сколиоз с детства.
Из-за этого уже сформированный спондилез.
При такой ситуации при от мышц и от суставов позвоночника и ребер - вполне могут быть.


----------



## Ната79 (28 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте доктор. Посмотрите пожалуйста загруженные файлы и напишите пожалуйста на сколько все серьезно и откуда могут быть эти боли. Спасибо.


----------

